# All about me...



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

I realize I joined this site almost a month ago, but here is some info.

I am a 32 year old gal, married with one child and several furkids. I wear a lot of hats in my life. Not only am I a mom and wife, but a college student and a part time florist. Oh yes, and I'm also a paranormal investigator. I'm a cancer survivor as well.

My life is hectic, and it's only getting busier. My major is English Lit, and I'm going to be heading to law school after I get my undergrad. My mission in life is to become a prosecuting attorney so that I can be a voice for those that have been silenced. I support a lot of feminist causes, and I am also into the arts. 

One day, I would like to have a cat rescue, not breed specific of course, and I would like to show and breed NFC's. I know it seems like the two would be mutually exclusive, but I don't think so. In fact, it might work out well. 

I live in a small town in Kansas, close to the Kansas City metro, but I have lived all over the place. It just happens that I've developed roots here.

I'm opinionated, and have been known to cry over silly things that touch me suddenly. Today, it was because I discovered that the new thrift store in town was opened because a group of special needs adults wanted to own a business instead of working at some other place that would only pay a few dollars an hour for work that should be minimum wage. My kiddo is special needs, so it really hit home. Yeah, I cried. I'm like that.

I don't get into debates over politics or religion, mostly because it's not my cup of tea, and there are often better debates to be had. 

So there's some stuff about me!


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2011)

You sound like life has taken you down a lot of roads, and your passion for the things you want to do is admirable.


----------

